# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  для тех, у кого были попытки су..

## brusnika

Вы жалеете о том, что вас спасли ?

----------


## zenitsu

есть глупая вера в то, что если тебя отвело от смерти, то просто нужно еще немного времени подумать о том, а действительно ли тебе это надо? в общем, то время, которое было дано спасением, не особо изменило мое мнение о своей жизни и о своем конце, но о сделанном, как-то, не принято жалеть.

----------


## zmejka

Сейчас не знаю. Первое время жалела. Но по факту я сама попросила меня спасать  :Frown:

----------


## Клесч

А ведь не всех спасали, бывает же так, что просто руки кривые. :Smile: 
Ну, если вопрос не о благодарности ближнему - я не расстроился, когда понял, что сильнее себе конечность не изрежу. Тогда был уверен, что обязательно и в скорейшие сроки найду лазейку и выпилюсь.
С тех пор поугасла решимость.

----------


## brusnika

> А ведь не всех спасали, бывает же так, что просто руки кривые.


  все, пишущие в этой теме "криворукие".
"некриворукие" уже ничего не напишут.

----------


## Клесч

Ой, ну почему, брусника. Кто-то, может, просто не догадывался, что его сумеют спасти. Неумение забить гвоздь и подобное бытовое бессилие, которое я подразумевал, тут может быть ни при чём.
Про благодарность всё верно, вопрос же действительно не о ней.

----------


## brusnika

> Ой, ну почему, брусника. Кто-то, может, просто не догадывался, что его сумеют спасти.


 возможно. согласна.

----------


## neji

меня не спасали, я оставлял себе путь к отступлению. это ничего во мне не изменило, только дало время дойти до реального края и получше приготовиться.

----------


## Unity

Не приручив свой ум, бросаться в плоскости Бардо, - разве не безумие?..
И опять, по новой...
ЧЕГО Ты добъешься?..
Еще один круг, - с той же ситуацией, с теми же реакциями; причинами и следствиями?..
В жизни есть смысл, - освободиться от жизни... а Ты полностью уверен, что Тебя Здесь больше ничего не держит?..

----------


## lisenok

Меня спасали против моей воли, но я никого об этом не просила и от этого мне легче жить не стало и ничего особого не изменило. Только заставляет более ответственно ко всему этому готовиться, чтобы уже было наверняка, так как меня предупредили, что если у меня будет вторая ну удачная попытка, то меня точно уже отправят в психушку. Я жалею о том, что меня спасли! Я повидала и пережила еще кучу ужасов этой жизни, а ведь этого могло бы уже не быть!

----------


## Yrok25

> меня не спасали, я оставлял себе путь к отступлению. это ничего во мне не изменило, только дало время дойти до реального края и получше приготовиться.


  Солидарен . Правда перфекционизм идиотский начинается .

----------


## Capricoso

Скорая к сожалению рано приехала, а ведь обычно они никуда не успевают. Как обычно не повезло.
И кому теперь хорошо что я жив? Друзья если их можно так назвать не знают даже что пытался. Родители до сих пор в шоке, от чего мне ещё хуже... Бесит!

----------


## Rum

> Скорая к сожалению рано приехала, а ведь обычно они никуда не успевают. Как обычно не повезло.
> И кому теперь хорошо что я жив? Друзья если их можно так назвать не знают даже что пытался. Родители до сих пор в шоке, от чего мне ещё хуже... Бесит!


 А что говорили когда вызывали?
Слышала байку от доктора на скоряке, что к суицидникам в последнюю очередь приезжают.

----------


## Capricoso

> А что говорили когда вызывали?
> Слышала байку от доктора на скоряке, что к суицидникам в последнюю очередь приезжают.


 Не знаю что говорили и кто вызывал, мне в тот момент немного не до этого было.
Но думаю что сказали просто: "сбила машина".

----------


## Unity

Самое забавное, что если даже тех самых врачей из скорой засыпать вопросами о Смысле нашего существования, причинах уверенности в верности наличествующих в оных головах догм и убеждений — никто из них не может внятно объяснить: в чём заключается ценность нашего существованья на Земле. Никто, — ни медсестра — ни главврач психиатрической клиники, ни священник, ни имам, ни ребе, ни йогин… Даже блиц-опрос прохожих на улице, — не приводит к истине… 
В чём же 'смысл'?.. Кому это нужно? Кто устроил 'жизнь', — кою цель преследуя?.. 
Все зависают — и рекомендуют не думать, но прилежно 'сражаться за выживание' — так как 'все так делают'… Ну а объяснение?.. Оправдание неисчислимых горестей существования? 
Что, ответы отсутствуют?.. 
Вот так… 
Никакой 'полётной информации'… 
Попросту движение — с неведомых стартовых координат — к точке разрушения проклятого тела… 
Кто-то ещё верит, что это осмысленно, что игра стоит свеч?..

----------


## brus-nika

Я ненавижу эту скорую. И  что   она  ехала  тогда    почти  час, или просто сначала  делали  вид, что едут. Если б  не они  , мою  сестру можно было бы спасти((((((((((((((((((((.И моя жизнь была бы другой.

----------


## abisu_

Как-то раз пыталась покончить жизнь самоубийством с помощью таблеток.Увы и ах трех пачек ацетилсалициловой кислоты не хватило.Отделалась отравлением средней тяжести,пролежав неделю в лихорадочном состоянии.После этого инцидента на пару дней начала ценить жизнь,конечно же это было ненадолго и все вернулась на круги своя.Летом повторю,но только теперь не с помощью таблеток.== Ибо в этом мире нет смыла жить.Люди твердят :"Смысл есть!Ты должна бороться за свою жизнь.Все будет хорошо.". Но ведь всем на самом деле все равно.По большей части они все двулики..Пройдут года и все об этом забудут..Люди давно утратили человечность.И есть доля правды в рассказе Максима Горького "Старый Год".

----------


## Rum

> Люди твердят :"Смысл есть!Ты должна бороться за свою жизнь.Все будет хорошо.". Но ведь всем на самом деле все равно.По большей части они все двулики..Пройдут года и все об этом забудут..Люди давно утратили человечность.И есть доля правды в рассказе Максима Горького "Старый Год".


 Дык смысла нет, вопрос в другом. Ну нет его, и чего?
Суть жизни - есть получение удовольствия. Стоит размышлять над смертью если удовольствие не получаешь, а так же радости. Высшее предназначение здесь не найти, ибо его нет. Смысл - надуманный термин. И его часто путают с "целью", "наполнением" и "радостью", когда говорят, например, что смысл их жизни - дети.

----------


## abisu_

> Дык смысла нет, вопрос в другом. Ну нет его, и чего?
> Суть жизни - есть получение удовольствия. Стоит размышлять над смертью если удовольствие не получаешь, а так же радости. Высшее предназначение здесь не найти, ибо его нет. Смысл - надуманный термин. И его часто путают с "целью", "наполнением" и "радостью", когда говорят, например, что смысл их жизни - дети.


 Жизнь просто надоедает.В том-то и дело,что ни удовольствия,ни радости нет.Люди сами ставят для себя цели,чтобы их добиваться.Но,что если и целей особых-то и нет?И не видишь ничего важного для продолжения жизни.Лучше умереть,чем просто существовать в роли пустой оболочки.

----------


## brusny

И удовольствий нету постоянных в природе. Они или надоедают. Или сменяются неудовольствиями или другими вещами, которые уже не чувствуешь как удовольствия... И сам чел. меняется, то что надо было когда-то потом уже нафиг не надо.  Что ощущалось - не ощущается. Как будто чего-то нет.И вроде и ты, и не ты. Такая фигня.

----------


## Rum

Вот-вот.
Но одно дело, когда человек пресытился удовольствиями, или у него сменилась ориентация на другие цели.
Но когда ты чувствуешь пресыщение и пустоту, по сути, ничего не имея, но с чувством, как будто у тебя уже всё есть, и в то же время ничего нет.

----------


## Vladislav

Как скоро ртуть начинает действовать на человека? Одного градусника достаточно?

----------


## Aare

А что ты с ней собрался делать? Пить? Ничего с тобой не будет.

----------


## Vladislav

Почему?

----------


## Aare

Ну не то, что совсем ничего. Скорее всего рвать будет, голова болеть, слабость будет. Плохо будет в общем. И все.

----------


## Vladislav

А фатальные последствия для организма будут? Я уже выпил. У меня надёжной отравы то и нету больше никакой.

----------


## Aare

Ну ты и дурак)) Скорее всего пронесет) А вообще таким образом ты только испортишь себе здоровье, в тяжелых случаях инвалидом станешь. Если хочешь с собой покончить, мозг то включай

----------


## jozh

> Ну не то, что совсем ничего. Скорее всего рвать будет, голова болеть, слабость будет. Плохо будет в общем. И все.


 ... и лет через двадцать-тридцать придет сильное сожаление, что сделал когда-то такую глупость...

----------


## Vladislav

У тебя есть какой-нибудь рецепт надёжной отравы из подручных средств? Я просто гуглю, гуглю и ничего не нагугливается. Скинь мне в личку если есть.

----------


## jozh

> А фатальные последствия для организма будут? Я уже выпил. У меня надёжной отравы то и нету больше никакой.


 Звони в скорую. Нахрена тебе потом все эти проблемы + разрушенное здоровье?

----------


## Aare

Меня забанят, если начну рекомендовать) Героина купи граммов пять. И заодно почувствуешь себя рок звездой

----------


## Vladislav

> Звони в скорую. Нахрена тебе потом все эти проблемы + разрушенное здоровье?


 Да какую скорую, чувак. Всё ок. Я всё равно себя прикончу. Просто сейчас градусник разбил случайно и решил подстраховаться. Какие лет 20-30, какое здоровье, о чём ты говоришь? Ты точно форумом не ошибся? 

Aare, как Курт Кобейн?

----------


## Aare

А Курт кобейн разве не застрелился?)

----------


## Vladislav

Он застрелился, но сидел на героине. Кто-то тут даже ролик скидывал, где он рассказывает как ему перестали помогать всякие лекарства, зато героин его спасал. Видимо потом и от героина толку не стало.

----------


## Aare

А как желание самоубиться кореллирует с желанием сделать себе плохо? С таким же успехом как пить ртуть, можешь выпить ерш из портвейна с водкой.
Серьезно, вызови рвоту немедленно и обратись к врачу

----------


## Vladislav

> А как желание самоубиться кореллирует с желанием сделать себе плохо?


 Я не знаю, у меня сейчас такая "каша" в голове. Ни одну мысль нормально собрать не могу. Пытаюсь себе последнее лекарство сделать, чёрную таблетку и не могу сообразить как это сделать. Гуглить пытаюсь. Вроде как ртуть считается ядом, она действует не сразу это я знаю, но как она действует не знаю. Ну, будем считать это первым шагом к самоликвидации, этакая инициация. А как вот чёрную таблетку то делать? Всё-же надо было заранее об этом побеспокоиться, когда я ещё в здравом уме был. Я читал в каких-то книгах, вот Доронина вспомнил, книгу Чёрный день, там описывалось как герой сам себе эвтаназию проводил.

----------


## Aare

Она вроде не опасна, если ее именно что пить. Ну запор там будет у него, не знаю)) И общая интоксикация. Гораздо опаснее пары. Но и они в концентрации из градусника опасны разве что младенцу. О ее опасности говорят потому, что нормальные люди как бы о своем здоровье заботятся, а не потому, что всем смерть сразу будет)) Знаешь сколько бы терактов и убийств было с помощью градусников, если ими можно было бы людей убивать? Но нет, нельзя.


Владислав, так в аптеке же есть интересные препараты. Да к тому же сейчас мороз на улице, на руку. А ты как подросток себя ведешь. Ты же разумный человек, мужчина к тому же

----------


## Vladislav

Ещё чёрную таблетку себе пытаюсь замутить. Надо всё равно как-то решаться. Прикинь я просил помочь, мне нужно только было флуоксетину достать без рецепта, а они всё проигнорировали, они делают вид что не замечают. Они даже с НГ меня не поздравили. Когда им от меня что-то надо, они про меня вспоминают, а когда вот мне что-то понадобилось дак вот... А помогли ли они мне хоть раз? Одни только упрёки, упрёки. Ты виноват в том, ты должен то. Я то ведь всегда отзывался, а они вот так. Пошло оно всё. Я здесь лишний, ещё раз удостоверился в том, что я здесь лишний. Это не моя жизнь.

----------


## Vladislav

> Владислав, так в аптеке же есть интересные препараты. Да к тому же сейчас мороз на улице, на руку. А ты как подросток себя ведешь. Ты же разумный человек, мужчина к тому же


 Хорошо, хорошо, меня что-то понесло. Удачи вам! Может свидимся. Извините что побеспокоил.

----------


## Aare

И тебе удачи) Заходи еще))

----------


## Vladislav

Здесь я, живой к сожалению. Ничего не произошло. Пытаюсь мыслями собраться.

----------


## Vladislav

Перебирал аптечку пытаясь намутить себе черную таблетку. Вот анальгин у меня сохранился, сколько раз меня эти таблетки выручали, когда зуб болел. Димедрол есть, но им трудно отравиться, чтобы наверняка, надо лошадинную дозу сьесть. Всякие там но-шпы, ацитисолиссыловые кислоты, аскарбинки. Ничего стоящего не оказалось. Зато, когда перетряхивал всё, случайно грохнул градусник, собрал все осколки со ртутью, решил ртути наглотаться. Вдруг подействует. Не самый смелый поступок конечно, ведь в петлю я до сих пор боюсь лезть и ножом вдоль запястия съездить мне смелости всё равно не хватает. Вот йод ещё остался, может из него можно что-нибудь изготовить. Аскарбинки ещё с горя наглотаюсь  :Smile: 

Может потом подействует. Начнётся может рак чего-нибудь. Надеюсь.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

> Зато, когда перетряхивал всё, случайно грохнул градусник, собрал все осколки со ртутью, решил ртути наглотаться. Вдруг подействует.


 Не подействует. Ядовиты только пары ртути, саму ртуть раньше использовали для лечения заворота кишок- давали проглотить около 100 гр ртути.  В жидкой фазе она безвредна =)

----------


## Aare

Владислав, димедролом можно добиться летального исхода, если много по вене пустить. Но лучше не пробуй, не тормози)

----------


## Ангелина

А меня никто не спасал, просто попытки были неудачные. Мне кажется, что я слишком уж живучая...

----------


## white sage

Ерунда все это. Тот, кто хочет умереть, вешается (чаще всего). Лично я ни одного умершего о таблеток не видел.

----------


## Bordja

некроз желудка  будет и инвалидность,потом годы на гемодиализе,

----------


## Aly

У меня кривые руки. Я добралась до вены только однажды и то литра даже не вытекло.
Сейчас изуродовала руку еще хуже и безрезультатно. Не представляю как жить дальше.

----------


## Римма

а вешаться сильно больно? сколько длится период удушения?

----------


## faq

> а вешаться сильно больно? сколько длится период удушения?


  сильно. Ещё и калекой можешь остаться. Так все плохо?

----------


## Римма

калекой не хотелось бы. плохо что нет стопроцентно надежного способа. нет, не все так плохо. просто чувствую что я сейчас в тупике и устала.

----------


## simsim

была дурацкая попытка. больно и неприятно. в году так 2013. 
в общем давно операцию сделали неудачно
очень много ежедневной боли, жизнь на обезболивающих уколах, без уколов дикая боль
и вот решил замотать себя пакетами и скотчем перевязать для герметичности
как же это больно... сука всё хорошее в нашей жизни дается через боль и страдание похоже
и вот начались титанические болезненные спазмы всех мышц волнами- и смска затрещала. 
и тут я чуством понимаю что спустя полгода эфирного молчания это подружка написала)))
кароче кое как выкарабкался
морда вся в кровавых подтеках была глаза в крови и тп. страшное зрелище

ну а ща где операцию сделали там опухоли везде раздут - очень жгется и болит все.
кто этот мир придумывал тому двойку надо за задумку поставить

----------


## June

> кто этот мир придумывал тому двойку надо за задумку поставить


 После прочтения постов о физических мучениях у меня остаётся чувство ужасной несправедливости. Да, мир устроен дерьмово. Мы устроены дерьмово. Но мне, как неверующему в существование создателя, некому ставить двойку. А те, кто верит, наверняка понимают, что их кумир не прислушался к бесчисленным стонам умиравших в ужасных мучениях предшественников, и, скорее всего, не прислушается и к их оценке.

Исправить несправедливость поможет лишь развитие медицины. Развитие науки, которая вложит в руки медиков новые инструменты. Развитие сельского хозяйства, которое будет всех вышеупомянутых по дороге кормить. И эти рассуждения подкрепляют моё негативное отношение к любой религии. Хотя я, часто бывая в буддистских странах, проникся к буддистам симпатией за их спокойствие и умиротворённость, но, как бы сказал мой школьный трудовик, у них уже яйца квадратные, а они по монастырям сидят и нихера не делают, медитируют и мантры читают, не внося никакого вклада ни в развитие медицины, ни в развитие науки с сельским хозяйством.

----------


## Aare

> они по монастырям сидят и нихера не делают, медитируют и мантры читают


 Буддисты за миску риса в день от рассвета до заката пашут, о чем ты)

----------


## June

> Буддисты за миску риса в день от рассвета до заката пашут, о чем ты)


 Видел я, как они там пашут. Им сердобольные женщины приносят всё вплоть до туалетной бумаги. Хотя, возможно, видел не всё. Но я не думаю, что где-нибудь в недрах монастыря они строят невиданный доселе магнитно-резонансный томограф или как-нибудь ещё влияют на развитие современной медицины.

----------


## Aare

Если ты именно про монастырь, то там тоже не сладко, лучше может и пахать) Будешь спать на каменном полу или земле, скудно есть и не будет интернета) 
А если ты женщина - еще и обстировать и кормить будешь весь монастырь
А нужны они для чего обществу? Может и понужнее актеров, политиков или создателей седьмого айфона. Или только врачи и трактористы нужны?

----------


## June

Я болею сколько себя помню. Коллега по работе такой же, и врачи мало помогают. Они могут диагностировать и лечить, условно, 70% болезней, и если твоя попала в эти 70%, считай повезло. Если же в остальные 30%, то будешь к ним ходить всю жизнь, деньги и время тратить, таблетки бесполезные пить, и даже не узнаешь, как твоя болезнь называется. Поэтому для меня, как и для моего коллеги, развитие науки, медицины и всего, что этому способствует, имеет наивысший приоритет.

----------


## Aare

Но ведь неправильным было бы считать, что все люди должны строить свои жизни только вокруг твоей проблемы)
Что до медицины, то я вообще существую только благодаря ей

----------


## June

> Но ведь неправильным было бы считать, что все люди должны строить свои жизни только вокруг твоей проблемы)


 Она не только моя. Оглянись вокруг. Зайди в хоспис. Зайди в дом престарелых. Я, несмотря на болячки, пока хожу, летаю, ныряю, катаюсь, а ты представляешь, у скольких в стране нет ног, чтобы просто ходить? Нет глаз, чтобы видеть? Не буду продолжать бесконечный список.

----------


## Aare

> Она не только моя. Оглянись вокруг. Зайди в хоспис. Зайди в дом престарелых. Я, несмотря на болячки, пока хожу, летаю, ныряю, катаюсь, а ты представляешь, у скольких в стране нет ног, чтобы просто ходить? Нет глаз, чтобы видеть? Не буду продолжать бесконечный список.


 В этом вина религии или лично буддийских монахов? Или буддийские монахи обязаны лично им? Или может буддийские монахи обязаны работать именно в медицине?
Кстати несмотря на ныряние, катание и медицину, ты что-то не очень-то доволен собой и жизнью, как мне казалось.

----------


## June

Вина религии в том, что она замедляет развитие медицины, отнимая ресурсы, лишая людей надежды на избавление от физических страданий при жизни. Да, за это не сажают. Да, монахи не обязаны заниматься медициной. Но и я не обязан им симпатизировать.

И да, я не доволен жизнью. Тебе не показалось. Тут вообще мало людей, желающих убиться из-за переполняющей их радости.

----------


## Veronika

Вспомнилось, отчего-то)

----------


## Veronika

> Вина религии в том, что она замедляет развитие медицины, отнимая ресурсы, лишая людей надежды на избавление от физических страданий при жизни.


 первый раз мой муж бросил пить после посещения священника на 13 месяцев: http://www.katuzhanka.ru/
Он вернулся домой успокоенный, у него радикально снизилась тревожность и раздражительность. Он поехал туда некрещеным и не каким-то особо верующим.

именно тогда я получила надежду, которой у меня уже не было.

----------


## Aare

> Вина религии в том, что она замедляет развитие медицины, отнимая ресурсы, лишая людей надежды на избавление от физических страданий при жизни.


 Буддизм в самом деле так делает? Ты не путаешь ничего?




> И да, я не доволен жизнью. Тебе не показалось. Тут вообще мало людей, желающих убиться из-за переполняющей их радости.


 Может, в таком случае, людям нужны не только медицина и сельское хозяйство?

----------


## Veronika

> После прочтения постов о физических мучениях у меня остаётся чувство ужасной несправедливости. Да, мир устроен дерьмово. Мы устроены дерьмово. Но мне, как неверующему в существование создателя, некому ставить двойку. А те, кто верит, наверняка понимают, что их кумир не прислушался к бесчисленным стонам умиравших в ужасных мучениях предшественников, и, скорее всего, не прислушается и к их оценке.
> 
> Исправить несправедливость поможет лишь развитие медицины. Развитие науки, которая вложит в руки медиков новые инструменты. Развитие сельского хозяйства, которое будет всех вышеупомянутых по дороге кормить. И эти рассуждения подкрепляют моё негативное отношение к любой религии. Хотя я, часто бывая в буддистских странах, проникся к буддистам симпатией за их спокойствие и умиротворённость, но, как бы сказал мой школьный трудовик, у них уже яйца квадратные, а они по монастырям сидят и нихера не делают, медитируют и мантры читают, не внося никакого вклада ни в развитие медицины, ни в развитие науки с сельским хозяйством.


 Высказалась в дневнике: http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...E%E2%E5%E4%FC)

----------


## simsim

> первый раз мой муж бросил пить после посещения священника на 13 месяцев: http://www.katuzhanka.ru/
> Он вернулся домой успокоенный, у него радикально снизилась тревожность и раздражительность. Он поехал туда некрещеным и не каким-то особо верующим.
> 
> именно тогда я получила надежду, которой у меня уже не было.


 Сам уходил в месячные запои
Отпускает только после церкви, купелей




> Вина религии в том, что она замедляет развитие медицины, отнимая ресурсы, лишая людей надежды на избавление от физических страданий при жизни..


 По бОльшей части есть еще ошибка врачей. Когда не надо резать - режут. Когда надо - не трогают.
В моем случае не нужно было ничего трогаться , но меня прирезали в прямом смысле и не рассказали ни о последствиях такой операции, ни что после по сути человек превращается в инвалида.
Более того заверяли что ничего не будет после. Но как они могли так заверять когда еще в 1960 году описаны все побочные эффекты данной операции? Каким их местом учат и они учатся? Явно не головой.
При этом тоже маху дал - в палате где лежал - там люди на 3 операцию были, на 4 и т.п.
Как будто доктора тупо руку набивают а там получится не получится пофигу всем.
Одна карьера у них на уме - а люди - расходный материал.

----------


## June

> Буддизм в самом деле так делает? Ты не путаешь ничего?


 Представь, что у тебя гнойный аппендицит и жизненно необходима операция. Ты бы хотела оказаться в обществе людей, не играющих в буддизм время от времени, а полностью посвятивших себя духовной жизни, живущих ей в режиме 24*7? Не смущает, что они смогут провести аппендэктомию разве что копьём с вышеприведённого фото?

Я о настоящем буддизме, а не о зажигании ароматических палочек или отправлении сына в монастырь на две недели с компьютером, полном порнухи.




> Может, в таком случае, людям нужны не только медицина и сельское хозяйство?


 Нужны не только медицина и сельское хозяйство. Но я пишу о том, чего отчаянно не хватает для решения описанной выше проблемы. *simsim* не стал бы заматывать себя пакетами и скотчем, выполни медики свою работу хорошо. И если бы я в детстве получил квалифицированную медицинскую помощь, возможно, жизнь сложилась бы по-другому. Без постоянных болячек, невысказанной любви и суицидальных мыслей.

----------


## Aare

> Ты бы хотела оказаться в обществе людей, не играющих в буддизм время от времени, а полностью посвятивших себя духовной жизни, живущих ей в режиме 24*7?


 Не знаю, что они будут делать. Но я бы поставила на то, что если тебе станет плохо, а вокруг одни монахи, они отправят тебя в больницу))





> Нужны не только медицина и сельское хозяйство. Но я пишу о том, чего отчаянно не хватает для решения описанной выше проблемы.


 Даже ни секунды не сомневаюсь, что медицину надо развивать и делать ее доступной для населения.
Но мне вообще непонятна эта параллель между буддийскими монахами и медициной. Почему ты в таком случае не выступаешь против физиков, лингвистов, фрезерощиков, политологов или туристических агентов? Они ровно точно также не прооперируют тебе аппендицит и не пролечат симсима, как и буддийские монахи)

----------


## Veronika

> Представь, что у тебя гнойный аппендицит и жизненно необходима операция. Ты бы хотела оказаться в обществе людей, не играющих в буддизм время от времени, а полностью посвятивших себя духовной жизни, живущих ей в режиме 24*7? Не смущает, что они смогут провести аппендэктомию разве что копьём с вышеприведённого фото?


 На фото - шаолиньские монахи и у них риск возникновения проблем с аппендицитом очень низкий. Вообще у всех практикующих что-то серьезное из древних традиций, ту же даосскую алхимию, болезни крайне редкий гость (долгая тема). Там где дух всерьез трансформирован, тело уже ведет себя иначе.

Ситуация разношерстная по различным конфессиям, если не брать сектантов (за этих не поручилась бы вообще). Если болезнь не лечится молитвой (упрощенно говоря), при наличии в тех краях доступа к официальной медицине, скорее всего, товарища в больницу доставят. Во-вторых, если монастырь старый, там и традиции лечения какие-то есть - травами и проч. Люди там редко что-то запускают - более чувствительные, реагируют на первые симптомы. 




> И если бы я в детстве получил квалифицированную медицинскую помощь, возможно, жизнь сложилась бы по-другому. Без постоянных болячек, невысказанной любви и суицидальных мыслей.


 у вас потрясающе подвижный образ жизни, для болеющего человека) 
Болезни браку не помеха, тут главное, отношения наладить...

если бы я так страдала как вы пишете, я бы плюнула на атеизм и попробовала цигун. Чтобы уж точно удостовериться. Чтобы потом, если не поможет, ответственно заявить, что цигун - ерунда))

----------


## Veronika

> По бОльшей части есть еще ошибка врачей. Когда не надо резать - режут. Когда надо - не трогают.


 Да, резать они любят, по любому поводу.
Сама сталкивалась. Операция была не очень сложная, но ситуация дошла до ручки. Помню, что было страшно, но я отказалась, решила пробовать другие методы до конца...

С тех пор, как моей матери опытный врач назначил то, что ее чуть не убило, проверяю все медицинские назначения. Да и как сказал Амосов, "врач лечит болезнь, а задача добыть здоровье - наша"...

----------


## June

> Не знаю, что они будут делать. Но я бы поставила на то, что если тебе станет плохо, а вокруг одни монахи, они отправят тебя в больницу))


 А если больницы нет, есть только монахи?




> Но мне вообще непонятна эта параллель между буддийскими монахами и медициной. Почему ты в таком случае не выступаешь против физиков, лингвистов, фрезерощиков, политологов или туристических агентов? Они ровно точно также не прооперируют тебе аппендицит и не пролечат симсима, как и буддийские монахи)


 На одной чаше весов мировоззрение, на другой профессия. Давай устроим более корректное сравнение. Сравним сообщество людей, полностью посвятивших себя религии (к примеру, буддизму), с сообществом людей полностью нерелигиозных. В каком из них с большей вероятностью появится магнитно-резонансный томограф? У первых, принципиально довольствующихся горстью риса, коричневой накидкой и духовными практиками, он не появится никогда. У вторых физик рано или поздно начертит чертёж, фрезеровщик выточит детали, физик соберёт из них томограф, лингвист переведёт инструкцию на другие языки, а турагент поможет забронировать отель, в котором они все проведут заслуженный отпуск. Политолога не знаю, куда приткнуть, но никто и не обещал 100% КПД сообщества.

PS: отдал бы политолога Набату, пусть расстреливает его вместо Славика Романова)

----------


## Veronika

лучше томограф в руке, чем бог в небе)

адекватные духовные учения не отрицают цивилизацию, а против недостатков ее.

----------


## Aare

> А если больницы нет, есть только монахи?


 Ты знаешь такие страны и общества?))

Я думаю, прямо вот в этот момент можно уволить процентов 20 людей, и абсолютно ничего не изменится в качестве жизни остальных. Они просто балласт, чтобы безработицы не было и голосовать было кому. А если поработать над экономикой, то эту цифру за несколько лет можно довести наверное до 50%) Так не лучше ли им сразу в буддийские монахи пойти, чем видимость социальной жизни создавать?




> На одной чаше весов мировоззрение, на другой профессия. Давай устроим более корректное сравнение. Сравним сообщество людей, полностью посвятивших себя религии (к примеру, буддизму), с сообществом людей полностью нерелигиозных.


 Монах - это уже не мировоззрение, а даже не знаю что. Духовный путь что ли. Буддисты своих детей отдают иногда в монастырь на время, чтобы те хоть что-то понимали в этой жизни. Простые буддисты точно также создают томографы, точат детали на станке и у них есть такие же бесполезные политологи. Даже в Таиланде, где монахов столько, что плюнуть некуда, по факту получается, что монах каждый двухсотый что ли. Они выполняют свою социальную функцию. И, в общем, не говорят, что все должны быть монахами. Наоборот, они не знают куда уже имеющихся лоботрясов-послушников деть.
Монахов много скорее в обществах, где людям делать больше нечего, кроме как монашествовать. Если есть выбор, люди чаще выбирают создавать томографы))




> у них риск возникновения проблем с аппендицитом очень низкий. Вообще у всех практикующих что-то серьезное из древних традиций, ту же даосскую алхимию, болезни крайне редкий гость


 Тоже верно кстати. Если конечно твоя практика состоит не в покупке фэн-шуй жаб с монеткой, а если ты действительно сертезно хоть тем же буддизмом занимаешься, то ты спокоен, как удав. А 2/3 боленей от нервов и издевательства над самим собой всякой бесполезной ерундой вроде переработки, потому что кредит платить надо. Лучше бы пусть буддизмом занимались, чем, скажем, айфоны и автомобили делали в таком количестве.

----------


## June

> Ты знаешь такие страны и общества?))


 Не встречал. Я тут подумал, в нескольких известных буддистских притчах встречается призыв к непротивлению злу насилием. Вот, например:

http://pritchi.ru/id_71
http://pritchi.ru/id_45

Если бы на государство, где каждый придерживается этих принципов, напали варвары, они бы просто поубивали там всех, не встречая никакого сопротивления. Может в этом причина? Такое общество просто не сможет выжить без людей, придерживающихся ровно противоположных взглядов. А общество людей нерелигиозных самодостаточно.




> Я думаю, прямо вот в этот момент можно уволить процентов 20 людей, и абсолютно ничего не изменится в качестве жизни остальных. Они просто балласт, чтобы безработицы не было и голосовать было кому.


 Этот балласт вызывает меньшее раздражение, потому что в большинстве своём не рассказывает мне, как правильно жить.

----------


## Aare

> Если бы на государство, где каждый придерживается этих принципов, напали варвары, они бы просто поубивали там всех, не встречая никакого сопротивления. Может в этом причина?


 Вот в Индии наоборот получилось таким образом британцев изгнать.
И еще, мне кажется, ты не совсем верно трактуешь смысл таких притч. Да и скорее всего это никакие не буддийские притчи, а новодел какой-то, который как раз пишет балласт для балласта)




> Этот балласт вызывает меньшее раздражение, потому что в большинстве своём не рассказывает мне, как правильно жить.


 Да разве?)) По-моему, они либо рассказывают, как правильно жить, либо считают тебя недочеловеком, если ты живешь по их мнению неправильно.

----------


## Veronika

Джун отрицает понятие трансцендентности, как таковое. В его реальности ничего такого не существует и существовать не может. 
А, если бы у него и случился подобный опыт, он бы обратился к психиатру. Так что вопрос можно закрывать  :Smile:

----------


## NEET

Не берусь трактовать точное значение этих притч, но, как правильно заметила Aare, смысл действительно может быть иной. Как альтернативный вариант - "внутренняя" невозмутимость, независимость психического состояния от внешних факторов. Но это - не пофигизм к происходящему, как можно подумать, а именно "следование своему пути". Действие в таком случае рождается как реакция не на какие-то конкретные воздействия, а на всю ситуацию целиком. Нет фиксации на каких-либо частностях, привязки к ним, а потому нет никакой вынужденности, никаких сомнений. Есть просто естественная реакция на происходящее (в том числе на происходящее "внутри", но, опять же, без привязки), и, разумеется, ничто не помешает с этой спокойной невозмутимостью отправиться на защиту родных земель.

----------


## Veronika

Уж это точно)

----------


## June

> Вот в Индии наоборот получилось таким образом британцев изгнать.


 Видимо, британцы не перенесли невозмутимости местных монахов)




> Как альтернативный вариант - "внутренняя" невозмутимость, независимость психического состояния от внешних факторов.


 Эта часть смысла второй притчи мне самому нравится. Хотя не знаю, не приведёт ли внутренняя невозмутимость к уменьшению мотивации что-либо менять в окружающем мире и в своём поведении? И тот человек, который сегодня приходил со словом, не придёт ли завтра с ножом, чтобы заставить тебя отреагировать?

----------


## Aare

> Видимо, британцы не перенесли невозмутимости местных монахов)


 Не монахов, а людей, вдохновленных религией

----------


## Veronika

> Хотя не знаю, не приведёт ли внутренняя невозмутимость к уменьшению мотивации что-либо менять в окружающем мире и в своём поведении? И тот человек, который сегодня приходил со словом, не придёт ли завтра с ножом, чтобы заставить тебя отреагировать?


 вот, к примеру, тот же Лайтман, чтобы далеко не ходить)

----------


## June

> Не монахов, а людей, вдохновленных религией


 Национально-освободительное движение в Индии имело не религиозные корни. Почитай историю.

----------


## Aare

> Национально-освободительное движение в Индии имело не религиозные корни. Почитай историю.


 Читала. Это часть их культуры. Но вовсе это не значит, что индусы не умеют дать отпор или драться.
Кстати ты падежи неправильно ставишь

----------


## June

Умеют они драться, умеют. И христиане, несмотря на главную заповедь своей религии “не убей” на войнах убивают миллионами. Потому что религиозность у большинства сведена к ритуалам типа сжигания ароматических палочек в буддистском храме или свечек в христианском. По заповедям живут единицы, и именно поэтому они и мы существуем как государства и имеем хотя и убогую, но всё же медицину.

----------


## Aare

> Умеют они драться, умеют. И христиане, несмотря на главную заповедь своей религии “не убей” на войнах убивают миллионами. Потому что религиозность у большинства сведена к ритуалам типа сжигания ароматических палочек в буддистском храме или свечек в христианском.


 Буддийские монахи зато не убивают миллионами)

----------


## ФАК

> Умеют они драться, умеют. И христиане, несмотря на главную заповедь своей религии “не убей” на войнах убивают миллионами. Потому что религиозность у большинства сведена к ритуалам типа сжигания ароматических палочек в буддистском храме или свечек в христианском. По заповедям живут единицы, и именно поэтому они и мы существуем как государства и имеем хотя и убогую, но всё же медицину.


 Вы о воинах говорите? Или о разбойниках и бандитах. Воин в Библии - это профессия, воин может быть благочестивым человеком. Но убийца -разбойник не может. Благословение воинов - это сложный обряд. А христианин христианину рознь, есть множество конфессий к тому же.

----------


## June

Не знал. Получается, все войны на земле - богоугодное дело? Все эти миллионы погибших, искалеченных, изуродованных, без рук, без ног, мужчин, женщин, детей, это всё богоугодно? И вам нравится такой бог?

----------


## Aare

> Не знал. Получается, все войны на земле - богоугодное дело? Все эти миллионы погибших, искалеченных, изуродованных, без рук, без ног, мужчин, женщин, детей, это всё богоугодно? И вам нравится такой бог?


 А в миредолжно быть только то, что нравится, что ли?

----------


## ФАК

> Не знал. Получается, все войны на земле - богоугодное дело? Все эти миллионы погибших, искалеченных, изуродованных, без рук, без ног, мужчин, женщин, детей, это всё богоугодно? И вам нравится такой бог?


 Господь не волшебник в небесах, но Отец, Сын и Дух святой. Нравится ли мне Бог такой? Это Отец, понимаете? Если в Ваш дом разбойники придут и вас вынудят взять оружие в руки, то как Отцу Вашему вы станете противны? 


> Спрашивали его также и воины: а нам что делать? И сказал им: никого не обижайте, не клевещите, и довольствуйтесь своим жалованьем.


 Для Отца Вы останетесь любимым, пока сохраните своё лицо в любом деле. Просто чаще воюют люди, которые далеки от Бога, и свои низьменные потребности и извращённые желания творят прикрываясь войной да Его именем.



> Если долгое время будешь держать в осаде какой-нибудь город, чтобы завоевать его и взять его, то не порти дерев его, от которых можно питаться, и не опустошай окрестностей, ибо дерево на поле не человек, чтобы могло уйти от тебя


 June, знаете, когда страшно очень, то только о Господе думаешь. И страх утихает на время. Воин - наверное самая тяжёлая профессия для человека верующего, но если кто-то не защитит дом (Квартира/имущество) Ваш, то дома не будет. Как, например нашего, в котором сейчас живут чужие люди. Люди, в которых нет Бога. Когда нас выгнали с земли, на которой мы жили, то на каждом посту находилась тварь, которая простреливала колону, просто так, чтобы не осталось вещей целых. Это дела не Бог, я видела их лица, это точно был не он.

----------


## June

Защита дома, города, страны – безусловно, дело благородное. Но в войнах кроме защищающейся стороны есть и нападающая, и вот она тоже часто оказывается христианской. Возьми хоть двадцатый век, хоть историю европейских колонизаторов. Я хотел сказать, что не стоит судить о полезности идей, заложенных в вере, по поведению так называемых верующих, потому что чаще всего их поведение с этими идеями никак не коррелирует.

А когда страшно очень, полезнее думать о действиях, которые ты можешь предпринять.

----------


## ФАК

> Защита дома, города, страны – безусловно, дело благородное. Но в войнах кроме защищающейся стороны есть и нападающая, и вот она тоже часто оказывается христианской.


 Извините, но Вы путаете христиан с людьми, которые территориально близки к ним. Европейские колонизаторы, Святая Инквизиция - это не так поверхностно гадко, как может показаться. Это не ошибки Бога или систем верования, это ошибки людей. Тема глубокая, а я в ней не компетентна, потому могу только навредить своими рассуждениями и скудными познаниями.



> А когда страшно очень, полезнее думать о действиях


  а иногда полезнее просто умереть, потому что действий предпринять невозможно. Ну, хотя бы морально.

----------


## June

> Вы путаете христиан с людьми, которые территориально близки к ним.


 Так я и пишу, что не надо путать, что если они и христиане, то чисто формально, и что не стоит судить по их поступкам о христианстве. Так же как не стоит судить о буддизме по национально-освободительному движению в Индии.

----------


## ФАК

Я просто изначально, видимо, недопоняла Вас. К слову сказать, православие получило за одну только чеченскую войну более пяти мучеников военных, это только те, которые были известны. Что может заставить человека не снять крест с себя и не отречься от веры, но иметь отрезанную за это голову. Бог или есть в человеке или его в нем нет.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Чисто логически жалеть не о чем. А вот эмоционально - жалею. Все мои попытки оканчивались неудачно. В первый раз хотела среди ночи сигануть с моста, спас проезжавший мимо мужик. Во второй раз травилась таблетками, но меня вырвало почти сразу, отделалась отравлением. В третий раз в истерике чуть не вышла в окно, остановил бывший. В четвёртый раз сама себя спасла, прежде, чем попытаться, попросила помощи, и мне вызвали скорую.
Сейчас иногда накатывает, и мне становится страшно, что опять попытаюсь. Стараюсь как можно реже оставаться одна.

----------


## microbe

Скажу что были попытки.

----------


## Ли Са

Если люди сообщают кому-то что скоро покончат с собой и выбирают смерть покрасивее (например как в фильмах:лепестки алых роз разбросанны по квартире и она лежит в ванной наглотавшись таблеток или сделав неглубокий порез на запястье)В жизни так не умирают. Таким людям хочется чтобы на них обратили внимание ,т.к им одиноко .Но бывают и те кто просто поддается моде и следует за мейнстримом .Мне кажется что это не здоровый способ обратить на себя чье-то внимание.
Но если человек и правда собирается покончить с собой , то он готовиться долгое время , продумывает каждый шаг, каждую мелочь ,выбирает такой способ смерти который даст 100% результат ,при неудачной попытки которого ты не останешься в итоге инвалидом или овощем.

----------


## CADM

Я находился в таком забвении, что было плевать просто на все! Расставание с любимым человеком полностью убило во мне тягу к жизни. Долго не раздумывал, просто сходил в ближайший магазин за парочкой лезвий, пару надрезов, очень понравилось. Потом не рассчитал и резано глубоко, дальше помню смутно, много крови потерял, да и несколько уродливых шрамов осталось как напоминание. Отношение с родительских не ухудшилось, словно наоборот, они стали постоянно интересоваться моей жизнью, сначала допрашивали обо всем, а потом просто поняли, что я осознал всю глупость поступка

----------


## LINER

К сожалению, да.
Моя тяга к смерти была очень велика, но моя семья слишком меня любит и не допустила этого...

----------


## LINER

Думаю, что нет.
Ведь жизнь не так ужасна как я думаю! И я ещё слишком молода, чтобы увидеть свет в конце туннеля)

----------

